# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Εντερικα παλι

## IscarioTis

Και ομως ειμαστε παλι εδω.ετσι και γινει τιποτα τον αρσενικο τον πηρε ο κ.Ανδρεας το καναρινι και οι καρποντακοι θα δωθουν σε οποιος τα θελει.Δεν γινεται να μου φερνει ο ανθρωπος το πουλι και να ειναι Σπαθατο και ξαφνικα να εχει εντερικα.κατι κανω λαθος,μεχρι να το βρω καλυτερα μακρια μου

ΔΕΝ το Δεχομαι,απλα πραγματα

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Γιώργης Καναρίνια

Τι ταιζεις Δημητρη?

----------


## IscarioTis

Manitoba carduelidi Γιωργη

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Γιώργης Καναρίνια

Πολυ καλο το μειγμα σου,δινεις αυγοτροφη και αν ναι ποια?
Λαχανικα κτλ?

----------


## MacGyver

Υπομονή Δημητρη...

----------


## ninos

Στις καρδερίνες είναι σύνηθες αυτο το φαινόμενο. Μην απελπίζεσαι.

Θα πρέπει να δώσεις άμεσα κάποιο φάρμακο  κοκκιδιοκτονο.

Ο χώρος που τα έχεις, θα πρέπει να είναι όσο το δυνατόν ηλιόλουστος και οι ταϊστρες πάντα γεμάτες με αφθονία στους λιπαρούς σπόρους. Είναι κάτι που θα το βοηθήσει αρκετα

----------


## IscarioTis

Nino δινω απο το μεσημερι που το ειδα δινω φαρμακο ηδη
Εχει φυγει απο εξω,ειναι στο σπιτι εχει καινουργιο μειγμα αυγο λιωμενο
Γιωργη φτιαχνω αυτην εδω https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url...8&share_type=t
.οσο για λαχανικα καθε μερα στην κυριολεξια εχουν και διαφορετικη πρασσιναδα

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Γιωργη φτιαχνω δικια μου αυγοτροφη,την ομελετα που την εχουμε μεσα στο φορουμ.οσο για λαχανικα καθε μερα στην κυριολεξια εχουν και διαφορετικη πρασσιναδα

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Δημήτρη, εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά. Είσαι πολύ άτυχος, δεν νομίζω ότι έχεις ευθύνη για ό,τι συμβαίνει... Ίσα ίσα που τα προσέχεις όσο μπορείς. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## yannis

απο προσωπικη εμπειρια,οτι και να ταιζει κανεις εαν δεν υπαρχει σχολαστικη καθαριοτητα,σε βαθμο για καποιους ''υπερβολικο" τοτε υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να σου αρρωσταινει πουλι.

με τον ορο σχολαστικη εννοω,ζεστο νερο με χλωρινη και σαπουναδα,ΚΑΘΕ εβδομαδα,πλενοντας με βουρτσα,σχαρα και λοιπα σκευη/ποτιστρες κανοντας τα, καινουρια στην κυριολεξια!

ειμαι της αποψης οτι αν δεν μπορεις να αφιερωσεις 1 ωρα στην καθε ζευγαρωστρα για να την ετοιμασεις,καθαριοτητα γεμισμα φαγητο κτλ τοτε αστο καλυτερα...

ισως ακουγομαι υπερβολικος,αλλα δεν εχω χασει ποτε πουλι οσο εφαρμοζω τα παραπανω(10 χρονια ενασχοληση)!γιαυτο αλλωστε εχω μονο μια 90αρα ζευγαρωστρα πλεον, με ενα ζευγαρι μεταλλαγμενα φλωρια,τα οποια λατρευω σαν ειδος.

εχω γνωστο που χανει συνεχεια πουλια ενω τα ταιζει οτι καλυτερο κυκλοφορει,πασχοντας ομως στο θεμα καθαριοτητας...

υ.γ. οι περισσοτεροι θελουν πολλα πουλια στην κατοχη τους,αλλα χωρις να εχουν την διαθεση να τα εχουν στην εντελεια.

ποιοτητα λοιπον και οχι ποσοτητα.

----------


## Γιώργης Καναρίνια

> Nino δινω απο το μεσημερι που το ειδα δινω φαρμακο ηδη
> Εχει φυγει απο εξω,ειναι στο σπιτι εχει καινουργιο μειγμα αυγο λιωμενο
> Γιωργη φτιαχνω αυτην εδω https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url...8&share_type=t
> .οσο για λαχανικα καθε μερα στην κυριολεξια εχουν και διαφορετικη πρασσιναδα
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Γιωργη φτιαχνω δικια μου αυγοτροφη,την ομελετα που την εχουμε μεσα στο φορουμ.οσο για λαχανικα καθε μερα στην κυριολεξια εχουν και διαφορετικη πρασσιναδα
> ...


Απο την στιγμη που εχεις προβληματα επαναλαμβανομενα,ενισχυσε το ηδη πολυ καλο μειγμα σου με ηλιοσπορο micro τωρα για το χειμωνα,μειωσε τις πρασιναδες στο ελαχιστο και δωσε ξηρα βοτανα στην θεση τους.
Οι ταιστρες σου δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι γεματες,τα πουλια τα εχεις εξω η υγρασια ειναι σε πολυ υψηλα επιπεδα πλεον.Δεν υπαρχει λογος να υγρασιαζονται οι σποροι.Εξ'αλλου οταν ενα σπορος "τραβαει" υγρασια ειναι πιο δυσκολος στο ανοιγμα του απο τα πουλια γιατι αποκτα ελαστικοτητα και αποκτα μεγαλυτερο βακτηριακο φορτιο συν το γεγονος οτι εχεις μεγαλη φυρα και το Carduelidi και μονο η τιμη του το κανει απαγορευτικο να το πετας.
Απο την στιγμη που εχεις καθημερινη επαφη με τα πτηνα σου απο οτι καταλαβαινω,μπορεις να προσφερεις φρεσκια τροφη σε καθημερινη βαση.
2 κοφτες κουταλιες της σουπας ανα πουλι ειναι υπεραρκετες ημερισιως.

Οσο αναφορα την αυγοτροφη,προτιμησε μια ποιοτικη αυγοτροφη του εμποριου ξηρη η πατε ή μια βαση αυγοτροφης την οποια θα εμπλουτιζεις με το πιο απλο και ευκολο υλικο...το καλα βρασμενο αυγουλακι.
Στην αγορα κυκλοφορουν σκουπιδια αλλα και πολυ καλα και ποιοτικα προιοντα επισης.
Η σπιτικη που φτιαχνεις απλα σου δημιουργει μια placebo αισθηση ασφαλειας αυτο ομως δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι συμφωνη με την τεχνολογια τροφιμων των ζωωτροφων.
Δεν προκυπτει απο πουθενα οτι το τηγανισμενο (ουσιαστικα) αυγο ή καποιος βρασμενος χυλος (απο καποιες αλλες "συνταγες" του φορουμ) ειναι καταλληλα για τα πτηνα,πιο πολυ μοιαζουν να ειναι καταλληλα για ανθρωπινη καταναλωση.


Ολα τα παραπανω κινουνται στην λογικη ενος φρεσκου και απαλλαγμενου (οσο το δυνατον στο μεγιστο βαθμο) σιτηρεσιου απο υγρασια,την εντερικη πανιδα της καρδερινας δεν την επηρεαζει μονο η υγρασια της ατμοσφαιρας αλλα και η υγρασια/βακτηριακο φορτιο του σιτηρεσιου.
Φροντισε επισης για υποστρωμα να χρησιμοποιεις υλικο που τραβα την υγρασια και ξεραινει την κουτσουλια.


Οι καρδερινες ειναι ευαισθητα πουλια,αυτο ειναι αληθεια αλλα δεν υπαρχουν συνηθες φαινομενα αλλα επαναλαμβανομενα φαινομενα...κι οταν κατι επαναλαμβανεται καπου "ποναει" η διαδικασια.



Καλη αναρρωση και τα πουλια σου να τα κρατησεις,θα σου δωσουν περισσοτερες χαρες απο στεναχωριες οσο και αν εισαι απογοητευμενος αυτη τη στιγμη.

----------


## IscarioTis

Γιαννη συμφωνω αλλα για χλωρινη δεν εχω βαλει και ουτε προκειται.οσο για το καθαρισμα πιστεψε με καθε βδομαδα οτι εχω στο κλουβι πλενεται
Γιωργη αυτο κανω στις καρδερινες,απλα το αλλαζω μερα παρα μερα.Θα δουμε τι γινεται
Και εξτρα σπορους εχουν 
Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Σημερα το πρωι πριν παρει το φαρμακο βεβαια
Νομιζω το ιδιο δεν ειναι ή εγω δεν βλεπω καλα?
Της εβγαλα και τα δαχτυλδι Ανδρεα
Απο οταν ξεκινησα την αγωγη,ειναι αλλο πουλι ,δεν καθεται σε μια μερια,φτου φτου
Αλλα επειδη μιλαμε για καρδερινα,θα δουμε
Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostaskirki

Δημήτρη τι φάρμακο δίνεις? 
Και μια βασική συμβουλή.  Μην πιάνεις συνέχεια το πουλί για έλεγχο. Στρεσαρετε και αυτό δεν είναι καλό! 
Σου εύχομαι να το ξεπεράσει γρήγορα

----------


## IscarioTis

Δεν επιασα το πτηνο για να το κοιταξω
Δινω αντιβιωση πρωι -βραδυ και αλλο ενα στο νερο της

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Μην δίνεις πρασινάδες σε περίοδο με μεγάλη υγρασία..ειδικά τώρα που ο καιρός είναι ότι να ναι ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Labirikos

Yannis είπαμε καθαριότητα αλλά δεν γίνεται να τα έχεις και σαν χειρουργείο...υπάρχουν άλλοι που τα έχουνε πεντακάθαρα και παρόλα αυτά έχουνε απώλειες.Είναι πολλά που παίζουνε ρόλο.Πάντως συμφωνώ με τον Κώστα για τις πρασινάδες κόψτες λίγο δεν χρειάζεται κάθε μέρα!

----------


## IscarioTis

Απο οτι φαινεται στις καρδερινες θα τις μειωσω λιγο,αν και δεν θελω
Δεν πιστευω πως ειναι απο τις πρασσιναδες,αλλα θα το κανω και αυτο

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Labirikos

Δημήτρη μέσα ή έξω τα έχεις τα πουλιά?

----------


## kostas salonika

Δεν ειπα να τις σταματήσεις...ειπα όταν ο καιρός είναι χάλια με πολύ μεγάλη υγρασία και γυρίσματα του καιρού μην δίνεις ..:
Μην επιβαρύνεις περισσότερο τα πουλιά...

Εδώ δεν δίνεις τίποτα  από πρασιναδες και τα βλέπεις σε κάθε αλλαγή να είναι ζωρισμενα ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Λαμπρο εξω ειναι τα πουλια,
Κωστα οχι δεν θα τις κοψω τελειως απλα θα βαζω ανα 2 μερες εκει που εβαζα καθε μερα στις καρδερινες,οσο για τροφη βαζω ανα 2 μερες 3κ.σ. σε 2 ταιστρες + εξτρα σπορους

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Τι τραβας και εσυ.
Ελπιζω να ειναι περαστικο.
Παντως την χλωρινουλα, μην την φοβασαι, απλα θελει πολυ καλο ξεβγαλμα μετα.
Εγω την χρησιμοποιω, και δεν εχω θεμα.
Καλη συνεχεια ευχομαι.

----------


## IscarioTis

Ευχαριστω σουλακι.χλωρινουλα δεν βαζω,που να με πληρωνουνε 

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Popizan

> Ευχαριστω σουλακι.χλωρινουλα δεν βαζω,που να με πληρωνουνε 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Dettol μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε?

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Ποπη ο καθε ανθρωπος εχει διαφορετικο τροπο σκεψης,εγω πχ βαζω  dettol μονο σε κλουβια που ξερω οτι δεν θα χρησιμοποιησω για 2+ βδομαδες ή απολθμνω περιοχες που ξερω οτι δεν θα βαλω τα πτηνα μου εκει για πολυ καιρο,αλλος μπορει να το βαζει καθε μηνα,θα ακουσεις πολλες  γνωμες ,οποια θες κρατας

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Popizan

> Ποπη ο καθε ανθρωπος εχει διαφορετικο τροπο σκεψης,εγω πχ βαζω  dettol μονο σε κλουβια που ξερω οτι δεν θα χρησιμοποιησω για 2+ βδομαδες ή απολθμνω περιοχες που ξερω οτι δεν θα βαλω τα πτηνα μου εκει για πολυ καιρο,αλλος μπορει να το βαζει καθε μηνα,θα ακουσεις πολλες  γνωμες ,οποια θες κρατας
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Ρώτησα σε pet shop και μου είπαν να βάζω dettol αλλά όχι πολύ συχνά.Διαβασα ότι με ξύδι είναι ακόμη καλύτερος τρόπος

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Παντως μην εισαι τοσο σιγουρη οτι ξερει και αυτος που σου ειπε αυτο

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Πως πάει το πουλάκι ;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

καλα παει Κωστα αυριο το πρωι που δεν δουλευω οταν το πιασω θα το βγαλω φωτο να δουμε πως παει

----------


## IscarioTis

Σημερα το πρωι


Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Και ενα βιντεακι

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WNzzadVtk2M

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Δραστήρια και με κέφια... Δημήτρη δώσε της λιπαρους να πάρει βάρος

----------


## IscarioTis

Δινω πονο Νωντα 

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Σημερα θα σταματησω την αγωγη να δω διαφορα,και αυριο το πρωι θα το πιασω να δω τι συμβαινει,ειναι κονητικοτατο το πουλι βεβαια αλλα μην ξεχναμε οτι μιλαμε για καρδερινα 

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Πιστευω,οτι εχει μεγαλη διαφορα και φαινεται,θα την κρατησω μεχρι Δευτερα μεσα στο Νοσοκομειο

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Και ενα βιντεακι

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=...&v=mhiewW7A4FQ

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Αντε, να αναρρωσετε και εσεις.....μερες που ερχονται.....να χαλαρωσει και ο μπαμπας. :winky:

----------


## kostas salonika

Φαίνεται να καθάρισε ....Μπράβο 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Ευχαριστω Σουλακι και εγω το ιδιο ειπα ημανε δουλεια και ειχα το μυαλο μου σπιτι.
Ετσι λεω κι εγω κωστα γιαυτο θα την κρατησω 2-3 μερες ακομα μεσα βεβαια οχι στην θερμοκρασια που την ειχα

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Λοιπον τα νεα μας.σταματησα την αγωγη στις 7 μερες.ολα πανε καλα,σημερα ομως καθως εβλεπα τηλ ακουσα ενα θορυβο σαν κατι να πεφτει μεσα στο νοσοκομειο ανοιξα αμεσως την λαμπα και βρηκα την καρδερινα στον πατο,(θα βαλω φωτο)καθησε 2-3 λεπτα ετσι,μετα ηταν μια χαρα πηδαει περα δοθε. αλλα ηταν σαν να αγχωθηκε απο κατι,θα της αφησω το φως για κανα μισωρο να δω αν και ολα δχνουν καλα τρωει και πινει νερο
Η τηλ δεν ειναι δυνατα ισα ισα που ακουω

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Εχω σταματησει την αγωγη 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GqodP9...ature=youtu.be

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Το βιντεάκι δεν ανοίγει Δημήτρη.

----------


## IscarioTis

https://youtu.be/GqodP9STZwo

τωρα?

----------


## amastro

Τώρα είναι ΟΚ.

----------


## IscarioTis

Να η κουκλα οξω για να καθαρισω μεσα

https://youtu.be/ZhjZ67ckwew

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

https://youtu.be/tdTUNuYEbhg

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Καλησπερα παιδια,μπαινω στο θεμα 

Σημερα ειχα κλεισει ραντεβου για τις 11:00,ξυπναω κατα της 9 να πιω καφε με την ΜΑΜΑ μου,μιας και ειναι εδω ακομα,αλλαζω νερο στα πουλια,κοιταω την τσουπα,και κατα της 10:30 αρχιζω και ετοιμαζομαι,οταν φτανει η ωρα φευγω.ερχομαι κατα 12:00 βγαινω εξω και πεφτει το ματι μου οτι ο αρσενικος ηταν μονος του στο περα δοθε,κοιταω η θηλυκια κατω δεξια στον πατο να κοιμαται,παιρνω τηλ τον Ανδρεα του λεω ποτε μπορω να περασω να παρω το νοσοκομειο?μου λεει οτι το εχει ο Μανωλιος,λεω νταξει θα τον παρω να κανονισουμε να παω να το παρω ή να το φερει ,καποια στιγμη ακουω την μητερα μου να φωναζει απο το μπαλκονι( Δημητρη κατι επαθε το πουλι)
βγαινω εξω,αυτο ηταν. :S

----------


## kostas salonika

Κρίμα ρε Δημήτρη ...πολύ κρίμα ...
Συμπεριφορά προηγμένες μέρες ;; 
Έξω τα ειχες ;;



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Γιώργης Καναρίνια

> Καλησπερα παιδια,μπαινω στο θεμα 
> 
> Σημερα ειχα κλεισει ραντεβου για τις 11:00,ξυπναω κατα της 9 να πιω καφε με την ΜΑΜΑ μου,μιας και ειναι εδω ακομα,αλλαζω νερο στα πουλια,κοιταω την τσουπα,και κατα της 10:30 αρχιζω και ετοιμαζομαι,οταν φτανει η ωρα φευγω.ερχομαι κατα 12:00 βγαινω εξω και πεφτει το ματι μου οτι ο αρσενικος ηταν μονος του στο περα δοθε,κοιταω η θηλυκια κατω δεξια στον πατο να κοιμαται,παιρνω τηλ τον Ανδρεα του λεω ποτε μπορω να περασω να παρω το νοσοκομειο?μου λεει οτι το εχει ο Μανωλιος,λεω νταξει θα τον παρω να κανονισουμε να παω να το παρω ή να το φερει ,καποια στιγμη ακουω την μητερα μου να φωναζει απο το μπαλκονι( Δημητρη κατι επαθε το πουλι)
> βγαινω εξω,αυτο ηταν. :S



Λυπαμαι Δημητρη...

Να σου υπενθυμισω οτι ειπαμε κι εδω

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...l=1#post829829

----------


## IscarioTis

Κωστα εξω τα εχω ολα,και η θηλυκια που ηταν αρρωστη,την ειχα μεσα στο σπιτι για 20μερες(νοσοκομειο)+ μια βδομαδα που την ειχα χωρις το νοσοκομειο που το εδωσα στον Μανωλιο που ειχε θεμα,αφου ειδα οτι ηταν καλα και στην συμπεριφορα και στην κοιλια αρχισα σιγα σιγα να την βγαζω εξω,μετα απο 1 βδομαδα την εβαλα μεσα στο κλουβι μαζι με τον σερνικο,και αφου περασε μηνας εγινε αυτο που εγινε
Το πρωι που ειχα σηκωθει την εβλεπα πηγαινε περα δοθε και στην οροφη την ειχα πετυχει,ολο το θεμα εγινε οταν εφυγα,αυτην την 1ωρα και κατι που εφυγα 

Γιωργο αλλαζω τροφη ανα 2 μερες,20γρ τρωνε την μερα,παρακαλω αμα κανω λαθος να μου το πει καποιος,εγω τους εβαζα 40γρ + αυγοτροφη + τωρα με τις αλλαγες της θερμοκρασιας καθε μερα εξτρα σποροι,1γ.κ γεματο
Και επειδη ειμαι προληπτικος μονο με τα πουλια θα μιλησω γενικα
Αν ηταν κατι απο τους σπορους,υγρασια,θα ειχα προβλημα γενικα, εχω χασει 2 θηλυκα,μονο θηλυκα
Θα κανω καποια πραγματα που θεωρω εγω οτι πρεπει να κανω,και πιστευω οτι φταιει,θα συζητησω και με τα παιδια αυριο,και αμα συνεχισει το ιδιο,θα τα δωσω 

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Άμα δεν δίνεις στα πουλιά αυτό το διάστημα φουλ τροφή να ξεχειλίζει η ταιστρα  μην δίνεις ποτέ...τα 20 και τα 40 γραμμάρια που δίνεις μπορεί τους σπόρους που χρειάζεται το πουλί να  τα φαι το ένα και το άλλο να μην έχει...π.χ καναβουρι,ηλιόσπορο κτλ..ειδικά με αυτόν τον καιρό με τόσες αλλαγές 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Γιώργης Καναρίνια

> Άμα δεν δίνεις στα πουλιά αυτό το διάστημα φουλ τροφή να ξεχειλίζει η ταιστρα  μην δίνεις ποτέ...τα 20 και τα 40 γραμμάρια που δίνεις μπορεί τους σπόρους που χρειάζεται το πουλί να  τα φαι το ένα και το άλλο να μην έχει...π.χ καναβουρι,ηλιόσπορο κτλ..ειδικά με αυτόν τον καιρό με τόσες αλλαγές 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Αν εχεις σωστο μειγμα δεν μενει το πουλι

----------


## kostas salonika

Εξηγείσε μας όταν λες σωστό μείγμα ;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Εγώ πάντως δεν νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα τροφής, τόσο απότομο τουμπάρισμα. Εξάλλου, λέει ο Δημήτρης ότι έβαζε έξτρα σπόρους λιπαρούς. Πόσο πλέον να φάει το ένα; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Εγώ δεν ειπα ότι είναι καθαρό θέμα τροφής ...
Απλός ανάφερα ένα πράγμα για αυτήν την περίοδο 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Θα φερω αυριο στον καφε να δειτε το μειγμα που βαζω απο κοντα

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Γιώργης Καναρίνια

> Εξηγείσε μας όταν λες σωστό μείγμα ;;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Σωστο μειγμα σημαινει να υπαρχει ποικιλια και αναλογια σπορων σωστη για την εποχη και τις συνθηκες.
Γεματη ταιστρα με 70-80% υγρασια παει περιπατο το μειγμα

----------


## sarpijk

20 μερες το πουλι επρεπε να το δει πτηνιατρος. 

Φιλικα.

----------


## koukoulis

Δημήτρη, λυπάμαι ειλικρινά για το πουλάκι (και για την απώλειά σου). Επίσης, διαβάζοντας το θέμα, δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι τι πάθηση είχε τελικά η καρδερίνα σου και ποιοί λόγοι συντέλεσαν στο να φύγει. Και η αλήθεια είναι ότι μόνο εικασίες σε αυτήν τη φάση μπορούν να γίνουν, οι οποίες μάλιστα φαίνονται άλλοτε πιθανές κι άλλοτε απίθανες. Αλλά γράφεις ότι είναι το δεύτερο θηλυκό πουλί που πεθαίνει από μάλλον αδιευκρίνιστα αίτια, και αναρωτιέμαι αν θα έπρεπε να συλλέξεις κουτσουλιές σε αλουμινόχαρτο από μεσημέρι κι έπειτα και το απόγευμα να τις πας σε έναν εξειδικευμένο σε πτηνά κτηνίατρο, μαζί με τον αρσενικό για εξέταση, μήπως και εντοπιστεί το πρόβλημα και η κατάλληλη αντιμετώπισή του, ώστε να προληφθούν άλλες μελλοντικές απώλειες.

----------


## IscarioTis

Στεφανε ειδες που ηταν η τσουπα για 20 μερες?

Ναι Γιαννη το ξερω οτι πρεπει να παω κουτσουλιες κτλ,κανονικα πρεπει να παω το θηλυκο απο κει να δουμε τι παιζει και να εχουμε μια γνωμη για τα υπολοιπα πουλια του φορουμ αλλα δεν το μπορω.το αλλο πουλι ειναι μια χαρα Γιαννη

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sarpijk

Εχω στο παρελθον λυπηθει το 20€ και δεν πηγα σε γιατρο αλλα κατεφυγα σε DIY διαγνωση και θεραπεια παντα με ασχημα αποτελεσμα.

----------

